# Introducing Finnigan!



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Finally I can introduce the newest member of the pack! Just picked him up yesterday so more picture will be on there way. FYI getting half way decent pictures of a puppy is not easy! Now I know why there are so many of sleeping puppies, lol!

He rode home great, pretty much slept for the two hour drive home, though he had a four hour trip total since his breeder was kind enough to meet me half way. So far no accidents inside, but I am trying to be good about not leaving him out alone. Cries a minute or two first thing in his crate, but settles right down. Right now he is chillin in his Ex-pen and playing with his holee-roller, seems like his fav toy so far He is a sweet sweet boy, likes cuddles and belly rubs. So far he is not very bitey, but I know that could change. Right now he is a little shadow and following right at/under my feet on walks so hopefully leash training won't be too bad


Any way what you all want to see....Pictures!










Just chillin and checking out his new yard. One ear up and one down yesterday now both are down today. Yes he is a coatie!













Finn and his new big sister Zoe having a bit of a play. Introductions went well and everyone is getting along.


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

Awww what a beautiful boy!:wub: cant wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you Kels! I am planning on getting more pictures today. Last night the little guy was tired out after his big day and the light was failing. I want to get plenty of puppy pictures since they grow up so darn quick!


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

Tell me about it! It's also great to have lots of pictures to see them age and the progress (especially sables with the coat changes), its great to be able to look back on... and wonderful to share on the forum for the rest of us to ooh and aww over


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

So cute and I love the name


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

What an adorable little guy! Yes, his coat will be very interesting to watch!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He's adorable-looking forward to more pics of him


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Finn is such a cutie. Love the picture w/ Zoe. Congratulations on your new pack member.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Such a cutie!!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

What an adorable dog and the name is perfect!!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Finnigan is absolutely adorable!! :wub: Looks like Zoe is enjoying the new addition. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

He a great looking Shep keep the pics coming.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Love the name!!

And oh yes the biting will change haha! I have a 10 week old working line puppy and she was an angel when I first brought her home but now she's a little devil and my arms are tore up from her. 

He is very cute!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Also I like your profile picture.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Shade said:


> So cute and I love the name


Thank you Shade! It does seem to fit him well



FourIsCompany said:


> What an adorable little guy! Yes, his coat will be very interesting to watch!


I am looking forward to seeing it change! His mother was a sable and his father was a Bi-color, but he is a coatie and they were both stock so not quite sure what he will look like. 



holland said:


> He's adorable-looking forward to more pics of him


Thank you, I am going to try very hard to take lots of pictures. Then once he is full grown and can embarrass him with baby pics, lol 



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Finn is such a cutie. Love the picture w/ Zoe. Congratulations on your new pack member.


Yes, very glad they are getting on well. So far no growling or anything, though Zoe did think it was okay to try to take his chew when he wasn't chewing it



KathrynApril said:


> Such a cutie!!


Thank you! I am likely biases, but I totally agree!



The Wild Bunch said:


> What an adorable dog and the name is perfect!!


His name came easier than I had expected. Once I had a good idea that he was going to be "my" pup it just stuck with me. Then once I met him again yesterday it was just like yup he is a Finnigan



GypsyGhost said:


> What a cutie!


Thank you! I think his cuteness may be a cover for how naughty he could be as he grows



kelbonc said:


> Finnigan is absolutely adorable!! :wub: Looks like Zoe is enjoying the new addition. Congrats and enjoy!!


Awww thank you! Yes so far she likes her little brother and he isn't being too much of a pest to her. 



Darthvader said:


> He a great looking Shep keep the pics coming.


Will do! 



Carriesue said:


> Love the name!!
> 
> And oh yes the biting will change haha! I have a 10 week old working line puppy and she was an angel when I first brought her home but now she's a little devil and my arms are tore up from her.
> 
> He is very cute!


Oh no don't tell me that, lol! I am bracing myself for lots of biting. So far he is just mouthing a little and isn't hard to redirect. Well all I do is shove a toy in his gaping mouth and tell his that is more tasty than human flesh. Not sure it he agrees though. 


Hehe, another Doctor Who fan I see :wub: 




More Pictures from today!










Relaxing after helping out with barn chores. 












Look what I found in the cabbage patch! Okay actually it's broccoli. 












Typical puppy everything goes in his mouth




And his pedigree:
Breed from the kennel von Haus Hudak: Arko vom Eichenluft and Tumi von der Schiffslache ? working-dog


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a cutie pie! :wub: Kristi used to be a member here but I don't think she's been active in a long time.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

What a cutie pie!!! Congrats! Not going to lie, having a bad day and those pictures absolutely made my day!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so cute and fluffy


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's a doll! Which breeder did you finally go with?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> What a cutie pie! :wub: Kristi used to be a member here but I don't think she's been active in a long time.


Thank you! That's too bad, but I am making sure to send her pictures and keep her updated.



MamaofLEO said:


> What a cutie pie!!! Congrats! Not going to lie, having a bad day and those pictures absolutely made my day!!! Thank you for sharing


Aww I'm so happy to hear that. Puppy pictures can brighten almost any day



[email protected] said:


> so cute and fluffy


He is a total fluff ball! 



RZZNSTR said:


> Cool pics!


Thank you. I am seriously just snapping at random in hopes of getting something that's in focus, lol.



Jax08 said:


> He's a doll! Which breeder did you finally go with?


Thank you! His breeder is Kristi Hudak. Awesome experience all around and I could not be happier! :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

An Arko kid? Let me know how you like him as he grows.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes Will do, I'll probably be spamming the boards with Finny pictures and progress reports as he grows.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Adorable pup - congrats!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

awwwww, super cute and I love the name too


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

What a keeper!!!! Such cuteness and mischief


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

osito23 said:


> Adorable pup - congrats!


Thank you! He is a cute one, though I think it is just a cover so when he's naughty I can't get too mad because he's so darn cute!



lafalce said:


> awwwww, super cute and I love the name too


I was relieved it fits him so well. I was so worried about finding the right one, lol.



Moriah said:


> What a keeper!!!! Such cuteness and mischief


Oh yes his mischievous side is definitely coming out now. 




Finnigan is settling in very well. His inner landshark has surfaced and he likes to "attack" feet and pant legs. I have to remember to keep a toy on hand to block his attacks, though he is a little stinker and will take the toy and move off a few feet, drop it then dive back in.  So far no accidents in the house, he seems to know to hold it until he gets outside and I've noticed he gets a little whiny when he needs to go out. Took him with me while I did some errands yesterday and he just slept in his crate. Also did not seem bothered at all by traffic when I had him out to go potty and just seems to take everything in stride. Had to move some chickens the other day and he was right in there even with them squawking and flapping about, not bothered at all. :wub: 


Will have to post some new pictures today since one ear has gone back up and one is sometimes up sometimes down depending on what he is doing. Both were down for the past couple of days.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

More pictures from today. He got to go blueberry picking although he didn't do much picking. 









Watching his big sister sniff around under a wild apple tree and wondering when he will be big enough to keep up.












Wondering why he has to sit under a blueberry bush.










This is boring I'm going to chew on some grass instead.










Okay fine I'll look up now.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh! cuteness overload.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

What a cutie patootie!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh! he is gorgeous!


----------

